# DragonFire and GFS Pickups?



## NtR Studios (Feb 28, 2008)

Anybody here tried these brands? The price makes them tempting to try. I am looking for a pair similar to a Seymour JB and a 59 or Jazz, without the higher prices.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

I've used GFS and been very happy with them. 
Overwound singles. 
Retrotrons. 
Lipsticks.


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

GFS and Dragonfire are both really good Bang-For-The-Buck. I've found GFS to be a little more consistent in terms of pickup output and resistance (Bought 3 sets of retrotrons and each is within 2-3% variation of the others). Dragonfire pickups sound great, but the margin of variation is a bit higher (I bought 2 sets of their Crusaders and there was an 8-10% difference in output from one set to the next.) That being said, neither will stack up EXACTLY next to the pickups they try to emulate, but for the price they can't be beat (shy of winding them yourself).


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I have a set of GFS Pro Texas Wound strat pickups in a MIJ Squier. They really woke up the guitar. I put them in to replace the stock ceramic pickups. It was supposed to be temporary while I looked for some period correct Alnico pickups. They sounded good enough that they're still in the guitar and I've quit looking for period correct pickups. I even found some at a reasonable price and decided the GFS were just fine.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I would doubt very, very few pickups come closer than 2-3% in variation to one another. Just the difference in the wire, insulation or some overlap/underlap can make that amount of difference. With that small amount of difference, the human ear would be very unlikely to tell the difference.



Taylor said:


> GFS and Dragonfire are both really good Bang-For-The-Buck. I've found GFS to be a little more consistent in terms of pickup output and resistance (Bought 3 sets of retrotrons and each is within 2-3% variation of the others). Dragonfire pickups sound great, but the margin of variation is a bit higher (I bought 2 sets of their Crusaders and there was an 8-10% difference in output from one set to the next.) That being said, neither will stack up EXACTLY next to the pickups they try to emulate, but for the price they can't be beat (shy of winding them yourself).


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I had one of these and I liked it.

http://www.guitarfetish.com/VEH-Vintage-Extra-Hot-Nickel-The-BROWN-Sound-Neck-position_p_789.html


----------



## NtR Studios (Feb 28, 2008)

I read that both gfs and dragonfire are made in the same factory in Korea.

Does anyone know which models would come closest to a jb, 59, or jazz? Right now I'm wanting the jb in particular.

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

For GFS: Crunchy P.A.Ts


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

I have a GFS Fat PAT, and it is OK. It is basically a crunchy PAT, but with an Alnico 5 magnet. It's pretty warm and round. I want to try it in another guitar because I am finding it less mid-y than I would like in a Chinese Ash strat.

If you're thinking about a JB, they can be had for not too much used. As well, the "Duncan Designed" JB-style pickup is supposed (no experience, just what I have read) to get closer than it probably should to the JB.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If you want a JB, just buy a JB. $60 will do it.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I agree with Budda. Having tried them all, I stick to used Seymour Duncan for humbuckers, and used Fender for single coils. They are available all the time, slightly used, for 50% of new price.


----------



## NtR Studios (Feb 28, 2008)

I'll keep a lookout for a used jb I guess. I will likely get some fat pats for a project guitar too. I never seem to have a shortage of projects on the go.

I am curious now, which Duncan Designed model comes close to the JB. Time to do a search.


----------

